# Deleting a Yahoo Weather City



## afinegold

Just posted a question in one of the other forums asking how to delete a Yahoo weather city once you have it on Tivo. Adding new cities is easy, but how do I delete one that I've added? Thanks.


----------



## Cader

I think this will do it (I am at work so I can't test).
Log in to weather.yahoo.com with you account.

A little ways down you will see "My Weather" on the left side bar.
Click edit and remove what you want.

I am guessing this is it as I had all the cities in there that I added from the tivo and have never acutally used weather.yahoo.com.


----------

